# bremen coyote tournement



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

we will be holding a coyote tournament 5th feb in fessenden at johnny o's on main street will post rules soon and other information :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Let the reese's pieces comments commence!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

bring it on scarf boy.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

:lol: Come on break it up Elliot and Scarfy.

coyoteman long time no see! Glad to hear about the tournament! We will definitely be there! :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Why dont you just run away Forrest.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Why dont you just run away Forrest.


With the winter weather, I've been putting in the miles on the treadmill. No matter how long I run, I can't get any further away! :run:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Do the Faber bindings hold up on the treadmill?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

duckp said:


> Do the Faber bindings hold up on the treadmill?


Nope I pass on the snowshoes and wear one of the following: Nike Pegasus, Nike Lunar Swift, Brooks Cascadia trail shoes, or Vibram Five Fingers.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Fallguy said:


> duckp said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Faber bindings hold up on the treadmill?
> ...


   :-?. that ai'nt right oke:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter do you know what the vibrams are?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

duckp said:


> Do the Faber bindings hold up on the treadmill?


My Nike Pegasus laces held up for 12.37 miles this morning on the treadmill! :rock:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Tournament Rules: Any questions call Chris @ 302-0668 THANKS

1. Entry fee is $40 per Team (100% pay back) Payback will be as follows: 1st 35% 2nd 25% 3rd 20% 4th 15% 5th 5 %
2. Largest coyote($10) and smallest coyote($10) weights will be taken at check in (100% payback)
3. No Para Planes, ultra lights, airplanes, ATV's and/or Snowmobiles
4. Predators must be taken at least 50 feet from vehicle.
5. Predators can be taken with any centerfire, shotgun, rimfire or bow.
6. No more than two persons per team. One vehicle only.
7. Core temps will be taken from all predators at check in. Predators who don't match core temp and time will be disqualified.
8. The day of the tournament blocks will be distributed at the morning check in and placed in each coyotes mouth immediately after retrieval. The block must have the team number and time of day marked clearly on the tag. Bands will be provided to place around the coyotes upper and lower jaw to secure the block.
9. all entrants must be available to answer questions at both morning and evening check ins
10. No live decoys or dogs
11. No Baiting
12. Mouth calls, hand calls and electronic calls can be used
13. No pooling of animals
14. Check in time strongly enforced. It is the contestants responsibility to check-in with tournament official. Check in times are 6:30am and7:30 pm
15. You have to locate and call your own predators. You cannot have another team scouting for you
16. All coyotes will be inspected and will be a donation to the tournament to help cover the cost of the event.

Get out of your TRUCK or your not HUNTING

I hope to see you all there


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman

Is there going to be the same food spread as in past years?

We always have such a great time at your tournament we are looking forward to this one again!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

We will have great food :beer:


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Man......I can't wait!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

should be alot of fun. There are alot of dogs running around here.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Do you guys have a ton of snow again?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Last I heard they have a lot. They always get pounded out there.


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes there is a ton of snow so bring your snowshoes


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

So less than half of the roads will be drivable. Sounds like Fallguy and I will get stuck at least twice.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> So less than half of the roads will be drivable. Sounds like Fallguy and I will get stuck at least twice.


Well if you don't get a new pickup by then and we take my Dakota we will get stuck 4 times. We better bring 3 shovels!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuck or a flat tire which ever comes first right.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i may come and check out this tourney. don't know the area so may have to drive aways. anybody wanna pard with me :huh:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

fall guy and papapete didn't you guys also hit a deer one year


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyoteman said:


> fall guy and papapete didn't you guys also hit a deer one year


We have gotten stuck every year, we have gotten flats in two different tournaments, and yes, the second year you had Bremen I hit a deer going about 60 mph directly west of Binford. We were coming out a day early just to hunt for fun. I was driving my dad's truck, Papapete was following me in his truck because he had to go back for a funeral and couldn't do the tournament. I was going to hunt with my cousin, Brian Miller (that name should be familiar to guys who do Bremen!), for the tournament. Anyway I was driving my dads new Chevy Colorado and it took the damn pickup totally out! $5,500 damage and it had to get towed back to GF.

One hour after I hit that deer me and Papapete were calling some of our spots, and Papa got his first solo triple with his 22-250. Talk about an emotional roller coaster that day! I rode back to Mayville with Papapete and my wife came and picked me up and took me back to GF and I didn't get to hunt the tournament. :eyeroll:

Coyoteman every year is an adventure although last year was pretty laid back. I wonder what will happen this year?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you definitely need to take lessons man, the flying bike works much better now and no worry of hitting deer. 

Bearhunter, you'd better stay home and cozy up with your wife this that weekend. only kidding, i'd like to meet you in person.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> you definitely need to take lessons man, the flying bike works much better now and no worry of hitting deer.
> 
> xdeano


But you have to watch out for damn geese during your October calling!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

actually they move out of the way pretty good.

xdeano


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like a blast! ill for surly be there, Fallguy it looks like you dont have very good luck at this tournament :lol:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> you definitely need to take lessons man, the flying bike works much better now and no worry of hitting deer.
> 
> Bearhunter, you'd better stay home and cozy up with your wife this that weekend. only kidding, i'd like to meet you in person.
> 
> xdeano


naw, i'd rather be draggin out a coyote
Ditto :thumb:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if i can find a pard for the Breman tourney, i may just come. i've been kinda leary of the small town bar hunts but if you guys have been going and are going again, well thats all i need to know :thumb: what kind of motel rooms are available?? can't wait for this weekend to be done. to much stress on the ticker


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Fox hunter1 said:


> Sounds like a blast! ill for surly be there, Fallguy it looks like you dont have very good luck at this tournament :lol:


No we usually do ok and make a fun weekend of it. Life is short we just play hard!


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

theere is ajs hotel here in fessenden. If you tell them you are with the hunt rates are 
$30 for single
$40 for double
$50 for triple (701) 547 -3893


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks. A.J'S??? whats his name??? i went to N.D.S.U. BOTTINEAU with an A.J. rom fessenden in 85


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

still debating this one. from what i'm hearing about western pales, i may have to head out west for a few days?? :-?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Or you could hunt Northwood and add to your mega winnings for the year!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

l ike the way you think  .but i'm kinda burned out and would like to do a bit more recreational hunting this winter. i don't want to pull a Favre :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> still debating this one. from what i'm hearing about western pales, i may have to head out west for a few days?? :-?


Getting a bit late to be getting good western pales that aren't missing some hip hair. :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep, gotta really good point there.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah, i know but i still like lookin at them


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> yeah, i know but i still like lookin at them


I think you should just go to Bremen. Ratty coyotes that you dont have to feel guilty about not putting up, plus they got good chili! :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Come to Bremen. It'd be nice to see some Minnesotans that actually stay and have a few beers afterwards.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

If i ever come to a coyote hunt think the beers could be taken at a local cafe or something? Im 16 lmao. Im coming next year! Fallguy, do you guys go scout and stuff before the hunt? how hard is it to find land?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Flipper if you show up I will buy you a glass of warm milk.

No we have a good handle on the area I grew up around there so we have lots of spots we have hunted over the years. Could probably hunt several days and never hit the same places twice.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Kind of wish I would have looked at the location of this hunt earlier. I will be fairly close to the tournament area in a few weeks hunting anyways.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Fallguy said:


> Flipper if you show up I will buy you a glass of warm milk.
> 
> No we have a good handle on the area I grew up around there so we have lots of spots we have hunted over the years. Could probably hunt several days and never hit the same places twice.


would you say it would be difficult for an out of stater to find land for any given tournament? What ones do you see most of these members at? Im going to take a trip just for fun in the winter, and look for a tournament during that time. Any tourneys near december 20-31?


----------



## Fox hunter1 (Jan 15, 2011)

do we just sign up when we get there or do we need to register before hand thanks


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

You can just register when you get here. Looks like the weather should be pretty good.
:beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Bearhunter, you'd better stay home and cozy up with your wife this that weekend. only kidding, i'd like to meet you in person.
> 
> xdeano


just brought it up to Denise. she said she'd be game for it. hope you guys won't mind takin an *** whooping from a lady oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

now now, we all know you're a guy. oke:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> hope you guys won't mind takin an a$$ whooping from a lady oke:


Nah xdeano is used to getting his *** kicked by girls I am sure he won't mind.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i just called about a room and got an ansewring machine??? . are you sure thats the right #??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyoteman do you need anyone to help with the measuring of coyotes, especially for the Big Dog and Little Dog part of the tournament? Xdeano would like to help with that. As you can see he has been practicing his measurement techniques.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah we'll probably be the last group in again like last year.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just don't cut it as close as you did last year!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.accuweather.com/us/nd/fessen ... asp?fday=5

Looking Nice!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

papapete said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/us/nd/fessenden/58438/forecast-details.asp?fday=5
> 
> Looking Nice!


Xdeano's reaction to that forecast is portrayed in this photo:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

well fellas, i won't be making it this year. just had to take my lab pup to the vet and its going to be costly. something wrong with his gutts.would have liked to come and meet some of you and shoot some coyotes. next time.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sucks to hear about the dog BH. vet bills are always expensive, we have 4 dogs and a damn cat, i get stuff at cost so it helps, but then again my working dogs get quite a bit of treatment each year. The one is on antibiotics and pain meds right now for messing with a coyote, just a little slow that day i guess, maybe it was all the snow. We were looking forward to see you up in Bremen. I'll have to meet up with you.

Fallguy, You'd better watch yourself, you're lucky i'm usually pretty layed back and can handle a guy that can dish it out. I'm waiting for the first coyote you shoot at and miss.  hehe I hope you bring a new set of "go fasters" with you, because you're wearing the ones you have out, running in place. oke: Only guy I know that will run 12+ miles and not get anywhere, and do it over and over again.

xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

He might be, a bit on the slow side. 









xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

bearhunter sorry to hear about your dog. Hopefully next year we can see you!

xdeano...what, me miss? :wink:

By "go fasters" are you talking shoes? Yes, I am in need of some new ones actually. Those dang treadmills really eat shoes up. You think 12+ miles is dumb wait until you see the race I'm eyeballing for the summer LOL.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you're IQ is below national average!

Maybe you should pick up a set of these;










xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

and while you're at it, a pair of these shorty shorts.










xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

...and a haircut!










xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Checklist:

1. Shoes...check (my Nikes are a little updated though).

2. Shorts...check (I have some about that short  )

3. Haircut...check (had to get one last week before my great grandma's funeral--last one I am getting before the next funeral!)


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

vet just called and said he has parvo. needs to stay there for the rest of the week. that added about another 600.00$. my own damn fault for being to cheap to keep him up to date on shots  lesson learned


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano's wife's reaction when he told her he'd be gone all weekend for a coyote tournament:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Fallguy you make fun of people for wearing hats backwards and having tattoos and stuff but you openly admit to owning shorts that small......I don't know man :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jonnyr7 said:


> Fallguy you make fun of people for wearing hats backwards and having tattoos and stuff but you openly admit to owning shorts that small......I don't know man :rollin:


Yes.

When exactly did I make fun of tattoos? I have three tattoos and plan on getting more.

And as for the shorts...nothing baffles me more than when people wear what they call "shorts". If your shorts extend past your knees, and not quite to your ankles...that's what we call CAPRIS here in ND. I always get a kick out of these ganstas walking around in their capris, with their hat backwards. Actually I don't get a kick out of them...I could care less about them. :thumb:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I must have remembered wrong about a past thread. Thought you said something about tattoos but I guess not. Hey there is nothing that bugs me more than ganstas period. I do find it funny, they also seem to always forget to cut the tags off there hats too :eyeroll: I live within 10 minutes of Minneapolis so trust me, I have seen the capri's, hats with the brim PERFECTLY straight and sideways, and pretty much every other annoyance you can think of. I just can't get my head wrapped around those shorts man, seems like your nuts would fall out the bottom


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jonnyr7 said:


> I just can't get my head wrapped around those shorts man, seems like your nuts would fall out the bottom


Nope I wear compression shorts under them most of the time. Reduces the chafing that you get on a 2 hour run otherwise. :wink:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck tomarro guys. looks like a good day to get out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks bearhunter! I am really looking forward to it as I haven't been out hardly at all this year!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

hope you guys have a day like this . got these today going to and from work  :thumb
:


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow nice work Bearhunter. Are you in SD?


----------



## DBL. LUNG (Jan 16, 2011)

Great job bearhunter, just how far do you travel to work that you managed 4 kills ?


----------

